# Sores on the corners of the mouth??!!



## minkymoo

This morning, the corners of Niamh's mouth were a little bit red and this evening just before she went to bed they looked almost blistered like cold sores!:cry:

She seems to be having some trouble with her molars so has been dribbling a lot and her fingers are almost constantly in her mouth. Could this have caused it? Anybody else had similar?

:flower:


----------



## tommyg

Hi Moo. Poor wee Noo, has she got them on her hands and feet? It could be hand, foot and mouth (I'd never heard of it until a few months ago) 

I was warned the other day that the nursery has had it going the rounds except they said the kids were getting the blisters around their knees rather than feet/


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Check inside her mouth for blisters and her hands and feet. My lo has had hand, foot and mouth which is really common in kids xx


----------



## Mrsmitch80

You sometimes have to look closely for the blisters there may only be one on each hand. It's not serious just makes them feel a bit off for a few days xxx


----------



## minkymoo

Thanks girls. Will have a look. I know the nursery has it going around the older kids at the mo. I haven't noticed blisters anywhere else and always thought the mouth of HFAM was blisters inside and out. I haven't spotted any inside and I've been inspecting her poor swollen gums but will do a check again in the morning.

She has been very, very whingy for a couple of days x


----------



## tommyg

How is she today?


----------



## louisiana

when brodie had it he didnt have any blisters in his mouth.they were around his mouth,on his feet up his legs on his bottom and on his hands and up his arms.it was horrible.
hope ur lo is feeling ok


----------

